# Transmission for 1000hp



## ben10goes (Feb 27, 2011)

Okay here it guys. I got an r32 gtr with a fully built engine, stroked to 2.7, top notch mods, and support mods. So I have everything but, I need to still purchase a transmission. Nobody has given me a straight answer on which transmission to get. Should I use a six speed dog box or sequential? Can I drop dog gears in a seq? Which is best for flat shifting? And most of all which can handle all this power? It's going to be mainly used for drag and dyno competions. It will be driven on the street once a week or so. Here my options.

1. Holinger
2. Quaife
3. PPG dog gears 6 speed with a r34 transmission housing.
4. OS Genkin
5. Or any other any other good sequential gearbox that I haven't heard about it.

Please guys give me positive feedback and thanks.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)




----------



## ben10goes (Feb 27, 2011)

Any them come with a gear lever?


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

ben10goes said:


> Any them come with a gear lever?


^^ they come with a gold watch, as long as you pay for it..

This has been covered so many times buddy, as glen has put up, try the search button and you will find everything you want to know.


----------



## ben10goes (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm only in it for the diamonds.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Still waiting for an R35 GTR DSG to end up in an RB based GTR, that would be a nice setup IMO.
Would take a bit of chopping to fit but meh 

For the OP, Holinger.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

If your in the uk speak to rb-motorsport, they will set you up with a nice os88 series two sequential box, plus all the parts off the shelf.


----------



## freak4speed (Feb 9, 2007)

*jericho gearboxes???*

Heard a few good things about these and they dont seem to be up for sale for long when they do come up. May be worth a look though. www.jerichoperformance.com


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

IMHO

Holinger is the best by a good shot but costs the earth

I run either a Quaife Sequential or a modified OS Giken 1-5 in our time attack cars, both of which are generally pretty good BUT the Quaife boxes need regular and good changes or the dogs will chisel and need a rebuild PDQ.


----------

